# BIANCHI Connoisseurs! Advice Needed on Purchase



## vanenyny (Jan 24, 2012)

At the moment, I'm very torn between these two options:

1) 2012 Vigorelli for $1899 plus NY state tax from LBS

OR

2) 2012 Tipo Corsa Limited Edition lugged frameset with the new Shimano 10 speed Tiagra group complete kit with Ritchey bars, stem, post and wheels from a bike shop WAY out of state from me for $2200 all taxes and shipping included. The guys at the bike shop says they aren't charging me for labor, just for the components and frame. I get what I think is a discount, but then I won't have an established relationship with a LBS. 

Your thoughts on this would be much appreciated.
Keep in mind, that all of this is way over my budget from the initial 1300 I was willing to put down on the Imola. But if I'm willing to make the jump to the Vigorelli, is it more worthwhile to get the Tipo Corsa? Is it going to be a superior bike for weekday city riding and longer rides on weekends? Or is this all overkill and what I should perhaps be doing is downgrading to a Campione for $800??

It's a tough call and I'd love to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I could not find the Tipo Corsa on the Bianchi USA web site, but here: Adrenaline Bikes, Chumba Mountain Bikes, Mountain Bike Accessories, Mountain Bike Parts, Bicycle Accessories. From that shop it's available in 4 sizes. Looks to me like a repackaging of the Dolomiti frame.

The Vigorelli comes in 7 sizes, so chances are you'll find one that is the correct size.
Also the LBS will should able to help you get your fit right.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Its really up to you, what fits best and what you like more. 

Assuming they all fit the same, I would go with the lugged Tipo Corsa, and upgrade the group at a later point if you want. I just like the look of a lugged frame more.

There is also a third option.... get a classic used lugged frame on ebay, and build it up with modern Campy 11 or 10 speed. It can be done and stay within $2k. Last one my size sold for $500 and its was columbus tsx w/ a carbon fork, I am still bummed I did not bid.

Again if you have any doubts about size figure that out first.


----------



## vanenyny (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I love the lugged frame as well.
Luckily, the bike that I originally wanted most (2011 Imola which, unlike the 2012, is the desirable celeste green), just cropped up somewhere in california with nice upgrades so i'm actually going to jump on that.
i know that the tipo corsa with the 10 speed tiagra was a great deal (the guy i was dealing with wanted 2200 for everything, tax incl, whereas all other bike shops i inquired with wanted somewhere between 2700 and 2800), but i'll save the extra grand for something else in the future.

the imola is beautiful to my eyes. classic look with the white bianchi decal (as opposed to black on the 2012 vigorelli, which is also celeste)


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Sweet, what kind of upgrades?

Here is mine... 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/re...-modern-retro-rebuild-miele-build-259405.html

Its a hair on the large side for me but every time I ride it I find my self thinking this is my all time favorite bike, its perfect.

Even though (arguably) there are more coveted Italian bike brands Colnago, DeRosa, Pinarello etc. etc. Bianchi really holds its own and in a way its above and separate from the rest. I would like to say its the oldest Italian bike manufacturer with the richest history. When one says Italian road bike the vast majority of people will think Bianchi.

Post some pics when you get it...


----------



## vanenyny (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow, that's a beautiful bike you have there!

All of the parts are original, with the exception of the Selle Anatomica Ostrich Skin Saddle in brown, the Toshi Leather Bar Tape in honey color and vintage-looking Panaracer Pasela Tourguard 700x25 Wire Black/Tan Steel tires.

I love the classic/vintage look and can't wait to ride it. Will def post some pics as soon as I can!


----------



## vanenyny (Jan 24, 2012)

this would be it: Life on Wheels / 2011 Bianchi Imola in signature celeste color with honey brown handlebar tape, ostrich skin saddle, and vintage-style tires. One of the best rides in NYC


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks,

Is that the exact one you are looking at?

That saddle is way too far back, make sure the saddles rails are not bent. It looks like some one way to big for this bike was riding it. When you test ride it make sure you are not too streched out, other wise you might have neck and back pain when you ride.

I am 5'7 and find it realy hard to find the perfect fit, my legs are way longer than my torso. So most 52cm frames are no good for me.

Also it looks like triple chain rings up front, are you sure you want that? Will you be climbing massive hills?
Get a compact crank if you can, w/170mm crank length (if you are my size).

Dont purchase untill you are 110% certain its right for you, also dont over pay, for that Imola $1000 no more there is one on ebay for that much. Personally i would go vintage lugged steel or that Tipo Corsa, but the new Bianchis are nice too. Aluminum generally is going to ride harsher than anything else. Also you can call some shops in your area see if they can get a Tipo Corsa,and you can put a wanted ad in the bike section on your local Craigslist you never know what is out there. 

I saw your other thread, components basically break down like this... Sora, Tiagra, 105, Ultegra, Dura Ace.
For Sram apex, rival ,force, red. I am not a fan of Sram its clunky in my opinion. Shimano is ok, dont go below 105 if you can.

If you are willing to take a chance on ebay there are always some good deals around and they pop up often...

Carbon Bianchi, Campy Veloce components, celesete hoods all for less than $1500!

Bianchi C2C Via Nirone 55cm | eBay

Good luck!


----------



## vanenyny (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I was fitted on a Vigorelli frame, which is the same on the Imola, and the conclusion was that I'm in between the 51 and the 53, so they told me that I should pick which ever one I felt best riding on. I ended up going for a 51cm because i felt like I had more control over the bike than with the 53 (it was a very minimal difference, but having to choose between the two, it's what tipped the scale towards the 51).
Aside from the saddle, the handlebar tape and top brakes, every component on that bike is original from the 2011 Imola model and the geometry is the same as the 2012 imola and vigorellis, so I'm not too concerned about having size or angle issues. 

now that you've pointed it out, i do, however, notice that the seat is very far back, which is unusual.

the bike is being shipped from california.
i'm happy with the brown handlebar tape and top brakes because i was going to get them put on anyway, and the brown ostrich skin saddle is fine as well (it cost the guy over $300 for that saddle!). in fact, i have his receipt and he paid, taxes in, about $1915 total, in december of 2010 and he's put, he says, about 10 full days of riding on it.

i am, however, considering selling it for a little more than what i paid for it (900 plus shipping), and getting the Tipo Corsa. The frame alone is something that i'd want to hold onto for years and years to come, although i must say that i also really like the Imola's frame in celeste.


----------



## vanenyny (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh, and I should add that I have not seen the bike in person. Only some high res photos, and I was given a contact at the seller's LBS, where he just had the bike serviced a few weeks ago. The guy I spoke to remembered the bike and the seller and he mentioned that the bike had just been serviced. He also said that it was in really great condition, so I feel pretty good about making this sale.

The one downside is that by not having purchased anything at a LBS in NY, I won't get all of the initial service and fitting extras I could have gotten.


----------



## Moose49 (Mar 18, 2012)

I've tried both the 2011 Imola and Vigorelli and loved them both. The Imola's closer to my budget, though, and I'm not sure it's worth paying an extra $400-500 for the Shimano 105 vs. Tiagra, which seems to be the main difference.

At the same time, I found another LBS that can get me a 2012 Imola. Does anyone know the differences between the 2011 and 2012 outside of the color (which really doesn't matter to me) and the different tires (Vittorio vs. Hutchinson)?


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Moose49 said:


> I've tried both the 2011 Imola and Vigorelli and loved them both. The Imola's closer to my budget, though, and I'm not sure it's worth paying an extra $400-500 for the Shimano 105 vs. Tiagra, which seems to be the main difference.


Not correct. I believe, the Vigorelli is made of Columbus Chro-mo, the Imola is made with a generic steel.


----------



## Moose49 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, I believe you are correct. At any rate, I've since moved ahead and purchased a 2012 Vigorelli after a biking friend said it would be worth it to get the better model (which now has SRAM Apex rather than Shimano 105).


----------



## Maris524 (Apr 11, 2012)

*advice on 2007 Bianchi DB Elle*

Sorry--I am unable to start a new post until I have posted five times, but I am trying to get advice on buying a 2007 Bianchi Elle. The person selling it says there are fewer than 200 miles on it, and she is asking for $950. Is that too high? Should I just try and find a 2011 model for a bit more? Thanks in advance for your help!


Frame DB Elle - sloping geometry
Sizes 46/49/51/53
Fork Bianchi FLN Carbon/Al 1-1/8"
Stem DA-32 3D forged alloy
Handlebar ITM Elle Alu
Brakes Bianchi RC-461 E
Crankset FSA Gossamer Mega Exo Triple, 50/39/30
Bottom bracket	included in crankset
Headset FSA ZS4 Custom
Rear Derailleur Shimano Ultegra
Front Derailleur Shimano 105 Triple
Shifters Shimano Ultegra
Chain KMC DX10SC
Sprocket Shimano 105, 12/25
Wheels Shimano WH-R500
Tires Continental Ultra Sport 23x622 rigid
Seatpost SP-222 6061 alloy, 31.6mm
Saddle San Marco Aspide Glamour
Pedals none
Bottle cage aluminum black
Color Celeste Bianchi
Retail Price $1,699.99


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

Maris524 said:


> Sorry--I am unable to start a new post until I have posted five times, but I am trying to get advice on buying a 2007 Bianchi Elle. The person selling it says there are fewer than 200 miles on it, and she is asking for $950. Is that too high? Should I just try and find a 2011 model for a bit more? Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> Frame DB Elle - sloping geometry
> ...


Dont pay more than $700...its a nice frame but those components are not worth the money. Ultegra is nice but its also 5 years old in model years which makes it about the same or worse than current 105. Wheels are cheap, crank is cheap....for $900 you can grab a used Via Nirone with better components


----------



## Maris524 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help! I really appreciate it. I'll take your advice and look for something better (and cheaper).


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I can speak for the Vigorelli which I owned for quite a few years, you won't be disappointed, it's a great, good quality steel ride.


----------



## Moose49 (Mar 18, 2012)

Corsaire said:


> I can speak for the Vigorelli which I owned for quite a few years, you won't be disappointed, it's a great, good quality steel ride.


I'm not. Went for a 33 mile ride last weekend, averaged 2 mph faster than the same ride on my Bianchi hybrid, and it handled very nicely. The only problem is some butt and groin muscle soreness (I got a different seat than the very hard one it comes with) but I'm hopeful some slight adjustments might prevent that in the future.


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Moose, but I think the right frame size for you and a good fit can make all the difference, once you're all dialed in and with the right saddle for you you should be fine.


----------



## cjavate (Aug 24, 2012)

can someone help a noob out. 

looking at purchasing a bianchi campione from craigslist listed at $400. unknown year. Here are the details. Craigslist: newjersey.craigslist.org/bik/3193181805.html

Bianchi Campione - Beautiful Lugged Steel Frame with Carbon fork (original steel fork also included)
51cm - 14 speed 
New old stock Suntour deraillers
New old stock Suntour Superb brake levers
New downtube shifters
New cables and cable housings
New Campy headset
New Shimano bottom bracket
New Vredestein tires
Mavic rims with Shimano hubs
Genuine Brooks leather seat
Excellent condition


----------

